#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Boracay or Subic Bay ?

## roamer

Hi

I`ve never been to the Philippines but am considering spending a few days there in April.

I`d be flying in from BKK to Clark ( Manilla if really necessary but not sure I like the sound of that just from what I`ve read)

Of the 2 destinations in my header which has more nightlife, bars, restaurants ?

I am not too concerned about day time activities, it will just be a lazy break.

So evening/night time, some food, some beers and if one of the 2 has better choices for live music, that would win.

I`m thinking more to Subic, as it also doesn`t involve another flight.

Any where else to consider, don`t want much internal travelling as on departure I`ll have a lot of travelling to do ?

Also if I have to spend a night in Manilla before flight out, any  suggestion for where to stay, preferably near to airport.

Hopefully basic questions and would be grateful for useful answers.


Thanks


 :Beerchug:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

[quote=roamer;2680982]

Of the 2 destinations in my header which has more nightlife, bars, restaurants ?

/quote]

Boracay.

----------


## Necron99

Beerlaodrinker recently did a good photothread on Boracay

https://teakdoor.com/philippine-forum...and-babes.html

----------


## neemo

Clark to Subic is just a couple of hours, good choice if you don't want to travel much. Clark/Angeles also has better nightlife, but no beach of course...
A few hours North by bus you'd find Bauang/San Fernando offers beach resorts for lazy relaxation.

----------


## Iceman123

Alone - head for Angeles - with female go Borocay

If in Manila - stay in makati palace hotel close to action,safe and easy from airport.

----------


## cyrille

yes, i'd have thought it would be clear.

boracay for the beach.

subic for prozzies.




> I am not too concerned about day time activities





> Location: Pattaya


 :sexy: 

 ::doglol::

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> subic for prozzies.


Angeles for prozzies. Zillions. Subic has few to offer in comparison.

----------


## cyrille

but he's asking about whether to go to boracay or subic ...

----------


## katie23

The beaches in Boracay are better than those in Subic. What the other poster said - if you choose Angeles or Subic, you could also head more north to Bauang/San Fernando in La Union. But then those are small towns, so almost no nightlife.  If you want to go super north, you can go to Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte.  There are lots of good beaches there too. Not many farangs go there, so they're not very commercial - again, small town vibe. 

If  you'll stay in Manila and want to be close to the airport, I would recommend Microtel Hotel. It's near Mall of Asia, where there are lots of restos.  In April, it would be the height of summer, very hot & humid, and maybe you'll enjoy the breeze from Manila Bay (though the bay can get smelly sometimes).  At the back part of the Mall of Asia, there are lots of open-air bars and restos where you can chill. 

If you want some girlie bars, you can hop on a taxi and go to Ermita/Malate. That area also has some decent bars with live music.  If you want a quirky hotel (also near the airport), stay at H2O hotel.  You can also opt to stay in the Ermita/Malate area if you want to be near both the airport & girlie bars. Beerlaodrinker recently stayed in a hotel in Ermita/Malate with his family.  I don't know the name of the hotel but it looked nice in the pics.

----------


## crocman

For beach,bars, and bands Boracay has to be your destination. Most of the action occurs around Station 2, especially D'Mall.

There are many bars along the length of White Beach where you can chill out during the day or night.All the bars offer two for one type "Happy Hours" and some you might like to check out are,Ngi Ngi Noos, Charlz Bar, Bom Bom Bar and the Red Coconut Bar and if you want to go for a walk and reward yourself with a nice view and a cold one,try out the Spider House down at Diniwid. If you like to ramp it up a bit check out Cocomangas or Juice or if you want it a little bit more native try the Red Pirates.

As for bands you will find them up and down the beach,my favourites for bands would be, Bom Bom and Charlz Bar.The Regency at Station 2 usually has a rock band and if you get lucky,somewhere on the strip you may come across Ferns Tosco or Armand TJ doing their thing, a couple of talented locals

There are resto's everywhere and you will be spoilt for choice. Everything from Mediterranean to seafood to local barbecue.

If you are going in the middle of April be aware that Boracay gets mobbed at Holy Week(Easter). The Dragon Lady and I have been during Holy Week and loved the madness of it but on this visit we will be slipping out of Boracay on April 1st after 8 relaxing days.If I can manage it I will try to post some pics before you go,if not you can check out some I posted earlier or have a look at Beerlaodrinkers' excellent thread.

Have a good trip

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Subic/Barrio Barreto has decent nightlife and an eclectic bunch of retirees and expats for a beer and a bullshit,  with the new express way you can get there from angeles in an hour these days , plenty of minivans depart daily , most will pick you up from your hotel , the beachs there arent all that flash compared with boracay  but boracay takes some beating imho, If you do decide on boracay check out air phil express or seair flights clark to caticlan then pump boat over to Boracay, maybe you could spend a day or 2 in angeles and find a "date"  to take with you Sorry cant remember the name of the hotel i stayed in in manila but it was in the malate area , i would go with katies suggestion of staying at the H20 hotel looks interesting on there website

----------


## katie23

I haven't been to H2O hotel, but I've seen it from colleagues' pics when they went there for a site visit. It certainly looked nice. It's right beside Manila Ocean Park (family-friendly) and near the US Embassy, Intramuros & Rizal Park.

If you don't want to fly to Boracay, and want to stay near Clark or Subic, then you can also try Hundred Islands National Park - it's a small group of islands, some are just atolls and you can go island hopping.  You can base yourself in Alaminos, Pangasinan, where there are resorts, then hire a boat to take you to the islands for a day trip. There are two islands developed for tourists, Quezon & Governor's islands. I went there with friends some years ago. I think it was Governor's island, can't remember exactly. There's a trail leading up the hill, and the view on top was nice.  We went there during the May 1st (labor day) long weekend, and there were lots of local tourists; can't remember if there were farangs. Again, Alaminos is a small town/city, so virtually no nightlife. You could always drink beer and sing karaoke with the locals. Filipinos love to sing.  :Smile: 

Re: holy week, usually it's a long weekend - Thursday, Friday are usually declared as holidays, so people flock to the beaches and resorts. If you want to see the madness of it, then try Boracay during holy week.  :Smile:

----------


## neemo

> can't remember if there were farangs


Aren't they called "Americanos" over there?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^No. Never been called that in 18 years. Been called "Joe", as in "Hey, Joe" now and then - a leftover from WW2. Americano - never heard it.

----------


## katie23

> can't remember if there were farangs
> 			
> 		
> 
> Aren't they called "Americanos" over there?


Correct.  :Smile:  I'm just using the word "farang" since it's what I see being used in TD. But yes, for white foreigners, the generic term is "kano" for Amerikano (male), "kana" for Amerikana (female). Every white person is a kano or kana, regardless of country of origin - US, Canada, Aussie, British, German, etc. Kinda like "gringo" or "gringa" in Latin American countries. Every black person is "negro", but pronounced the Spanish way, not the English way, with short vowel sounds (nehg-ro, not neeg-roe).  But of course, it's not polite to say kano or kana, negro or negra. It's slang and not used in polite conversation.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Never been called either a kano or an Americano in all my time here. And I live surrounded only by Filipinos, and often don't see a non-Filipino for months. I'm not disputing that such words exist in the language, but they are certainly not common usage in my experience.

----------


## katie23

> ^Never been called either a kano or an Americano in all my time here. And I live surrounded only by Filipinos, and often don't see a non-Filipino for months. I'm not disputing that such words exist in the language, but they are certainly not common usage in my experience.


Maybe they don't say it in your presence because you're a "kano" and you're their boss.   :Smile:  The "o" in "kano" is pronounced differently, I can't describe it, but there's an accent, different from how you would pronounce "Amerikano".  Maybe your wife can pronounce it for you.  :Smile:  

Even my colleagues (who are all college educated) sometimes use the terms "kano" and "kana", when speaking among ourselves. But we don't use it when speaking in front of foreigners.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^I am usually called "tay" or t'atay" or "lolo"; except for my two-year old granddaughter who this evening called me "unggoy" in a moment of extreme displeasure.

----------


## katie23

> ^I am usually called "tay" or t'atay" or "lolo"; except for my two-year old granddaughter who this evening called me "unggoy" in a moment of extreme displeasure.


See, they were being polite, in calling you "Tatay" or "Lolo". Kids in my old neighborhood call my dad "Lolo" too.  :Smile:  They daren't call you "kano" to your face.  As for "unggoy", well, you'll fit right in with they guys I photographed at Monkey Forest.  :Razz:  

You have a gd already? (gasp) I thought your kids are still in school? Are they in high school or college already (La Salle)?

----------


## roamer

Hi

Just a Thanks for all the useful replies, appreciated.

crocman, by your description, seems like I would love the Boracay bar/music scene.

I wasn`t aware that mid April would be the busiest time and as it happens was planning on going on or about April 12- 14 so useful to know.

Decision as to which to go to not yet made, might even consider extending the break and try both.

Cheers

 :Beerchug:

----------


## Scottish Gary

I'm in Subic at the moment staying in Barrio Barreta.   As far as beaches go the one here is not great so if it's beach life someone is after I would definatly go to Boracay.   The nightlife here is your usual go go bars and I'm yet to find any bars with live music.   In saying that there is 2 very good bars called Midnight Rambler and Harley's.  Both play good music, serve good food and cold beer and there is no hassle.   Subic is ok but I would not call it a great beach resort.   I reckon this will be my first and last visit.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

@Gary, Just sent you PM.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Midnight ramblers always been a good bar. Who runs it these days Gary? Used to be a one legged aussie called tony ( good bloke) then later another aussie, Kim , another good bloke, if my memory serves me correctly Harley's is on the small street leading to Baloy beach? Good rooms from what I can recall

----------


## callippo

although I am going there in a couple of weeks that is only because it is convenient for my Manila friend's All Saints holiday weekend and she is from Olongapo. I don't think the nightlife in Barrio Barretto is all that good at all. In fact, it's crap. I wouldn't touch one of those Subic birds with a bargepole. Bring one in from Manila, where there is countless millions of them. They'll even come up on the bus and you can meet them at Olongapo bus station on a motorbike. They just get on the back and away you go. That is the Philippines. 

I'm betting Boracay will be better for the OP, however don't fly into Clark - there used to have a flight from Clark to Caticlan, but not any more. 

coming from KL, you don't have to link through Manila or Luzon to get to Boracay anyway. You can go via Cebu and that is the way I would do it for sure. 

Scottish Gary, seeing as you are in Subic right now, can you ask around for me to see if anybody is hiring scooters out and not thieving? Last time I was there they wanted 500 a day at Sheaven's, which is too much.

----------


## callippo

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^Never been called either a kano or an Americano in all my time here. And I live surrounded only by Filipinos, and often don't see a non-Filipino for months. I'm not disputing that such words exist in the language, but they are certainly not common usage in my experience.
> 
> 
> Maybe they don't say it in your presence because you're a "kano" and you're their boss.   The "o" in "kano" is pronounced differently, I can't describe it, but there's an accent, different from how you would pronounce "Amerikano".  Maybe your wife can pronounce it for you.  
> 
> Even my colleagues (who are all college educated) sometimes use the terms "kano" and "kana", when speaking among ourselves. But we don't use it when speaking in front of foreigners.


kano is the equivalent of farang but not gaijin, it means any white foreigner not just Americans and is not insulting at all. Filipinos use it all the time, even in front of foreigners, it can come out sounding more like kanU than kanO, I myself use kano often too, as in I might say to a Filipino something like do you know if that kano restaurant is open tonight. Or that kano guy from Norway, was he there? It's just informal and not insulting at all.

----------


## Dillinger

> I'm yet to find any bars with live music


I'm surprised at that, them Flippas love to sing

----------


## callippo

compared to Filipinos western foreigners do not like karaoke ('videoke' in Filipino). In the foreigner-oriented places like Subic and Angeles, it is not like normal Philippines and there are far fewer videoke places. Although 5 peso coin-in-the-slot videoke places are there, even right on Fields, there are fewer of them than you would normally expect.

foreign-owned businesses in the Philippines can resist having videoke for a long time, as not having videoke can be a plus point for foreigner customers who tend to dislike it, but if a business is to have any Filipino clientele at all (and most of them need at least some Filipino customers to survive) they eventually realise that they have to have videoke. I know two bar-owners, in Argao and Biliran, who previously were firmly anti-videoke and refused to have videoke on the premises but eventually gave in to the inevitable and got machines in. One of them even paid the considerable extra to have full soundproofing, not just because the local barangay captain wanted it like that, but also because he didn't want the endless warbling driving him nuts.

----------


## Headworx

> Midnight ramblers always been a good bar. Who runs it these days Gary? Used to be a one legged aussie called tony ( good bloke)


Nothing wrong with your memory BLD. The Rambler was a great bar and Tony (in the pic below) was indeed a good bloke. No idea who runs it these days, but it use to be the home-base for many of us visiting from Angeles for a few nights of total debauchery back in the day.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

great memories headworx, Not sure who the bloke in the middle is ( Nobby? ) The bloke on the rights my old canadian mate roy. Funny fucker to get on the piss with, Roy still lives  there but tony moved back to australia years ago, Bumped into roy in bangkok in december when i was stuck there with the detached retina thing going on, so couldnt get on the piss , that beards twice as long now

----------


## juanuneeko

boracay orcourse!

----------


## callippo

how can anybody drink alcohol in the daytime like so many kanos in the Philippines do. Do they not even realise that no matter how smart you are, it's going to turn your head to mush?

----------


## bobo746

^ Is that a rhetorical question ?

----------


## wackyjacky

I brought my own ' tour guide' from MNL when I went to Boracay, but there was no need to. There appeared to be plenty available locally. I would rethink CRK altogether. If pussy isn't your #1 priority, there's absolutely no reason to visit AC. I had a wild time there, but I doubt that I'll ever go back. Subic was underwhelming.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Anyway, getting back on topic for the OP I'm sure he should be fine in Barretto or subic  if it's just a short vacation! Boracays fantastic  OP go have a gander at the Fred I done in 2013 when me and my family went to boracay, ( Beaches, Banca Boats, Beer and Babes. Love the Philippines but it's not really on the tourist map. Damn. Shame really because it's got a lot going for it, friendly people who have a sense of humor is what I like about it.

----------


## callippo

when you're coming from KL you have the option of flying into Cebu and doing places in the Visayas. It is not compulsory to go to Boracay on visits, even first visits, to the Philippines. There are zillions of potential 'tour guides', as well as girl bars, in Cebu city, and plenty of nice islands and destinations to choose from, using Cebu as a hub. I'd been to the Philippines three times before I even bothered to show up for the first time in Manila and Luzon.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^absoluteley. If I could fly into Cebu as easy as I could say, Manila or Clark I would take the Cebu option everytime, Cuba city puts you bang smack in the visayas which is as far as I'm concerned the best place in the P.I  from there you can go to all points  either by plane or ship. High speed ferry , some great islands within an hour or 2 of Cebu , as I said before I'm surprised that it's never really kicked of on the tourist trail. Could be most people fly into Manila and see all the guns and find it a bit intimidating? Personally can't wait to get back to the Philippines just got to find an excuse and the time now.

----------


## callippo

the Visayas is the best place in the Philippines for sure but Cebu city itself isn't. It's just a hub. The city itself is horrible although it does have its compensations, they are just compensations. 

a direct Bangkok-Cebu flight has been tried on more than occasion but has always failed. There isn't enough farang-kano mongers to make it viable, and whilst Cebu people might think going to Bangkok on a vacation might be a bit of a good idea with all the Buddhist glamor and novelty about it and everything, few of them, unlike Manila people, have got enough money to actually go there. 

the Bangkok Thais of course, however much money they have, take one look at Cebu city and say no thanks. They realise correctly, that it is a shithole.

----------


## mikem

Tony from the Rambler had a house on the beach up at San Antonio. The water was cleaner coz it was outside the bay. Some surf on the islands offshore. Not a typical tropical beach but ok.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Yeah, that was a nice place he had there, panduckets a good spot to

----------


## Orbit

For beaches and lots to do Boracay ( especially if you are taking a friend ) You will have to shop around however as the accommodation is a bit higher than Philippines in general ( same same Palawan which is great by the way )

If going alone and wanting a lot of action coupled with some nice relaxation I would bypass Angeles now and go to Subic.  While Angeles has a lot of ladies to drink/play with there are a lot of scams/raids to consider and the place is basically a shithole when you take the bars out of the equasion.      Subic on the other hand has as much nightlife and bars the average guy could handle and more.  It also has a more laid-back beach-side mode and there is plenty to see and do.  Just as an added bonus; if you wait until November most of the floating bars will be back out on the water for you to while away a few hours.  I will be there soon and am already booked in at what I consider the best resort in Baretto for the price and the food is great.  

It really depends what the trip is for and if you going solo or with company.  If I had company and was trying to impress i would be going to either Boracay or Palawan.

By the way in my own opinion, if you are taking a friend to PI to just relax I would seriously consider flying to Cebu and then catching the fast craft across to Bohol Island for a week,  It is absolutely beautiful there with great beaches and things to see.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Have to agree orbit, Bohol is indeed a nice island, Alona beach is certainly not boracay quality but very very laid back , plenty of things to see and do in Bohol to. I would go back for sure,

----------


## crocman

> Have to agree orbit, Bohol is indeed a nice island, Alona beach is certainly not boracay quality but very very laid back , plenty of things to see and do in Bohol to. I would go back for sure,


It won't take long BLD, a lot of new building works going on at Alona. If they get the new airport up and running so you don't have to go to Tagbilaran first then the place will explode.

It will a damn sight easier to get to than Boracay and Panglao is a lot bigger with a lot of nice beaches just begging to be developed.

Let's build a bar BLD, I'll go you halves. :smiley laughing:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I would drink all the profits :Smile:

----------


## Orbit

> I'm in Subic at the moment staying in Barrio Barreta.   As far as beaches go the one here is not great so if it's beach life someone is after I would definatly go to Boracay.   The nightlife here is your usual go go bars and I'm yet to find any bars with live music.   In saying that there is 2 very good bars called Midnight Rambler and Harley's.  Both play good music, serve good food and cold beer and there is no hassle.   Subic is ok but I would not call it a great beach resort.   I reckon this will be my first and last visit.



Gary.  If you want live music you can catch jeepneys ( 2 jeepney trip because of routes ) to Olongapo and go to Pier one.  all the live music is there.  while you are there have a look inside Nocturnal nightclub also.  Someone will be sure to pull you out of your chair there and get you up for a dance.   

You could also stay in Baretto and make your way down to Arizona Resort and enjoy the best meal in town and have a few coldies at Scores bar.   :Wink:

----------


## callippo

> By the way in my own opinion, if you are taking a friend to PI to just relax I would seriously consider flying to Cebu and then catching the fast craft across to Bohol Island for a week,  It is absolutely beautiful there with great beaches and things to see.



if you're coming from Thailand, that is not the best way to get there. There is no direct Cebu flight from Bangkok at the moment, so the best way is to fly to Manila and then fly to Tagbilaran, which is only 40 minutes from Alona. 

Alona is OK I suppose as an alternative to Boracay. But Panglao island as a whole is pretty nondescript. There's much better islands in the Visayas than that.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Do you live in the Visayas?

----------


## callippo

Seasonal. 5 months a year.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Midnight ramblers always been a good bar. Who runs it these days Gary? Used to be a one legged aussie called tony ( good bloke) then later another aussie, Kim , another good bloke, if my memory serves me correctly Harley's is on the small street leading to Baloy beach? Good rooms from what I can recall


 I believe the bar is now owned by a  Scottish guy but I didn't meet him. The manager was a chap called Rikki Valentine who had just been jailed for over staying his visa.  The gossip amongst the regulars was that another ex pat had grassed him up

----------


## Scottish Gary

> great memories headworx, Not sure who the bloke in the middle is ( Nobby? ) The bloke on the rights my old canadian mate roy. Funny fucker to get on the piss with, Roy still lives  there but tony moved back to australia years ago, Bumped into roy in bangkok in december when i was stuck there with the detached retina thing going on, so couldnt get on the piss , that beards twice as long now


 There was an old English guy called Nobby drinking in Harleys every night I was there.   That looks like him.

----------


## katie23

@gary - when are you going to put up a pic thread of your trip?  :Smile:   Would like to see.it. I think I've been to Subic only once, on a school field trip.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> great memories headworx, Not sure who the bloke in the middle is ( Nobby? ) The bloke on the rights my old canadian mate roy. Funny fucker to get on the piss with, Roy still lives  there but tony moved back to australia years ago, Bumped into roy in bangkok in december when i was stuck there with the detached retina thing going on, so couldnt get on the piss , that beards twice as long now
> 
> 
>  There was an old English guy called Nobby drinking in Harleys every night I was there.   That looks like him.


nah nobbys an Aussie, hope you had a good time in Barretto Gary, I really like the place used to be a lot of characters living there, Harley's bar was full of em, did you bump into Steve the Chelsea headhunter soccer hooligan ? Or crilly  the Swedish Pom?. Anyway,like Katie said we want pictures. Bring it on

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Scottish Gary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> ...


  Im computer illiterate. When it comes to posting pictures I wouldn't know where to start.

I never met the Swede but I've known Steve or Hickey for years. Ever since he had the Dogs Bollocks bar in Pattaya   He was another who was in Harleys every night usually shouting at the telly

----------


## mikem

@Scottish Gary

Are there still rooms for rent at the Rambler?. Any good?.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Don't know how long since you were there mikem but the  current rambler is on the beach side of the highway, ( exactly opposite)the old rambler had a variety of rooms from basic to small cabins out the back, new rambler gained a beach out the back of the bar but lost a bit of character by moving location in my opinion

----------


## mikem

Guess I've been gone too long. Didn't know it had moved. The old Rambler was an unique place. I don't usually go to bars but Tony and the others made it great.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Don't know how long since you were there mikem but the  current rambler is on the beach side of the highway, ( exactly opposite)the old rambler had a variety of rooms from basic to small cabins out the back, new rambler gained a beach out the back of the bar but lost a bit of character by moving location in my opinion


 I didn't realise that the current Rambler is not the original one.  
It was very quiet each night I was in. Most of the time there was only about 4 or 5 customers.  I was a little disappointed after reading about the place on line.
I went because the music was good and you weren't hassled but I thought Harleys was much better.   It was full of the characters I originally thought would have been in the Rambler

----------


## callippo

I'm in Subic now. I never bother with the foreigner bars here. Subic is a good place to take Manila yuppie girls for the weekend - especially a holiday weelend like this one. Forget the Subic scrubbers and their foreigner johns. They're both garbage.

----------


## Orbit

> I'm in Subic now. I never bother with the foreigner bars here. Subic is a good place to take Manila yuppie girls for the weekend - especially a holiday weelend like this one. Forget the Subic scrubbers and their foreigner johns. They're both garbage.


Said like a true scrubber.  I have no idea why a person with any dignity would take a lady from Manila to Subic to show her a good time.     There are plenty of nice ladies in Subic without labeling them Scrubbers and the Foreign owned bars are by far the best...  if that sort of thing is what you are going there for.  if not, choose a destination with other adventures and nice beaches.

----------


## callippo

There isn't anywhere else within affordable range time-wise from Manila, mate even if Manila f office girls can blag a Friday or Monday off. Puerto Galera and Hundred Islands are too far. Boracay is possible, but too expensive with the flights. As it was she got the Friday off so we late-bussed it Thursday night from Pasay Victory Liner terminal to Olongapo. On Monday I just dropped her off on the motorbike at the bus station at 6am to enable her to be back at her Makati desk a few hours later.

Only mongers associate Subic and Baretto with bars and bargirls. She didn't see one the whole time we were there. It was primarily a beach weekend break, and we were lucky - the weather was good. For entertainment in the evenings, we drove the 8km into Olongapo city where there is a range of options like live bands and plushier-type videoke bars. Only saddos go to those crappy Subic girl bars and I certainly would never bring a girl to one. They're terrible.

----------


## mikem

EarthCam - Boracay Cam

----------


## Orbit

Only mongers associate Subic and Baretto with bars and bargirls. She didn't see one the whole time we were there. It was primarily a beach weekend break, and we were lucky - the weather was good. For entertainment in the evenings, we drove the 8km into Olongapo city where there is a range of options like live bands and plushier-type videoke bars. Only saddos go to those crappy Subic girl bars and I certainly would never bring a girl to one. They're terrible.[/quote]

I think I already mentioned somewhere here it was only to jeepneys to Olongapo for restaurants and live music.  as far as the Sados go, I would imagine it would get down to whether you know people around town or just sit on your own drinking and chatting ladies.  If you have friends around any town you can enjoy life.  By the way there is a reltively new disco in Olongapo called Nocturnal.  You will find it on facebook if you ever use that.  

I will remember how sad I am when I am sitting in Arizona Resort enjoying the best food around by a Country mile while looking out across the water.  

Cheers

----------


## callippo

Barretto is a bit like Panagsama beach near Moalboal only not as good. Baloy beach is only average and crucially, the water is not that clean. While swimming is possible it is not all that pleasurable. That there is girl bars in town is irrelevant. I would never visit them even if I lived there and in fact they cast a bit of a pall over the whole plsce.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Subic is a good place to take Manila yuppie girls for the weekend


Subic is girlie bars, beach at sunset is nice but... You dont take yuppie girls to girlie bars area. There are much much nicer destinations in PH for that.

----------


## callippo

> Originally Posted by callippo
> 
> Subic is a good place to take Manila yuppie girls for the weekend
> 
> 
> Subic is girlie bars, beach at sunset is nice but... You dont take yuppie girls to girlie bars area. There are much much nicer destinations in PH for that.


There are not so many places within range of Manila without flying using public transport even though this particular yuppie weekend girl had four nights instead of the usual three. Baretto is the only beach place where she was able to get a bus on the Monday morning at 6am and still make it back to Makati in time. You can't say that about anywhere else.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Puerto Galera. 130 kilometers south of Manila. About 90 minutes from my house by car/ferry.

----------


## katie23

Davis, does this mean that you are offering your house as a stop-over point before going to Puerto Galera?  :Razz: 

Re: callippo and his choice to bring the lady to Subic, I think he considered the time factor.  The lady had only 3 days (Nov. 1 weekend), and if she/they spent a lot of that just for travel time, then the time would be wasted on the bus. 

To go to Puerto Galera, you have to go to Batangas port.  Then take the ferry from Batangas port to PG.  I don't know if the ferry ride is 45 min or 1.5 h.  Then I don't know until when the ferries transport people, and if they cross the sea during late afternoon/night or early morning.  The lady needed to be at her work in Makati by Monday morn.  

I haven't been to PG but when I was researching for a trip to go there, I came across a blogger who recommended to do the ferry crossing during mornings, as the sea sometimes becomes rough during afternoons.  

There's also the weather to consider.  Callippo didn't know if the weather would be good or bad, since November is still typhoon season.  If there's a typhoon, sea crossings are prohibited by the coast guard.  Typhoon Haiyan (Yolanda) happened in Nov 2013.

To go to Batangas port by public transport, it could take 1.5 to 4 hours, depending on where you're from and the traffic conditions.  It took around 2 hours for my group to reach Batangas port last Sept.  Traffic was not too bad and we left around 4:30 pm from our Laguna meeting place.  If one is coming from Manila by public transport, one would have to take the bus from bus stations in LRT Buendia (along Taft Avenue).  To reach Batangas port from Buendia would ordinarily take ~2.5 hours; longer during rush hour.  During holiday weekends, traffic is terrible when going out of Metro Manila. 

So I think a Subic weekend holiday was ok for Callippo and his lady. It prolly wasn't the best beach, but it's good enough for a short holiday.  If they both enjoyed the holiday, then good for them. I wish them both well.  :Smile:

----------


## callippo

> ^Puerto Galera. 130 kilometers south of Manila. About 90 minutes from my house by car/ferry.


The girl would not have been able to get to work in Makati on time leaving at 6am using public transport from Puerto Galera on Monday morning. Without a car there is really no other option, Although even from Subic, if it takes four hours, you are doing well.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^True. I was just mentioning another spot fairly close to Manila.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by callippo
> ...


In that case, probably best choice then. I was about to say why not take domestic flight somewhere but Manila traffic and airport sec... never mind

----------


## Exit Strategy

And like Katie said, if it was good for you both, it was good. Much of this is about  attitude.

----------


## callippo

[quote=Exit Strategy;3136888][quote=callippo;3136608][quote=Exit Strategy;3136501][quote="callippo"]Sub

In that case, probably best choice then. I was about to say why not take domestic flight somewhere but Manila traffic and airport sec... never mind[

Actually access to to the airport from anywhere in metro Manila, apart from a few of the more outlying cities within it is not too bad, it is the prices of the flights that put me off that option, especially prices of Boracay flights. And then there is the timings of the flights. It is just logistically difficult when the Makati Yuppie Girl has only like  80 hours away from! Her desk to play with. They are not like bargirls who can be paid out of the bar.

----------


## katie23

^From what I've heard lately (my colleagues went to the airport just last week & it wasn't rush hour), traffic to the airport is worse due to the construction of the MRT extension.  Their usual travel time to the airport was doubled. I've also experienced traffic from the airport last May, and it was at 4am! I was surprised that there was traffic at that early time, and asked the taxi driver if it was usual.  He said that traffic is really bad due to the construction.  I don't know when the construction will be finished - hopefully before Pres. Noynoy ends his term next year.  

Traffic going out of Manila is terrible (3x) during holidays. I remember that my usual 2h journey from Manila to my province was doubled on a Dec. 24th.  I endured that traffic just to be home for Christmas. 

Re: prices of flights - what callippo said is true. Prices of flights to Boracay can reach 5k pesos (or more), if not on promo. To get promo flights, you have to book early (3 months or more). My international flights/travels were booked during promotions - usually 5 or 6 months prior.  That's why for the recent Boracay trip, which was planned just ~1 month before, my group decided to take the ship. It costed us ~2k pesos for a return trip. 

Re: beaches - if it's just a beach holiday that one is looking for, there are many beach resorts in Batangas - in Matabungkay and in Laiya, San Juan, Batangas, which is ~2 h away from Manila.  My office had a beach summer outing at Kabayan Resort in Laiya.  It's a big resort - with  a pool, hotel and several cottages. We were just day trippers so our office hired the big hut. I think some colleagues said that Noli de Castro (a popular journalist and former politician) is part-owner of the place.  

for info: kabayanresort dot com dot ph

There are many resorts near Kabayan that are prolly cheaper.  They're just beside each other so if you're in the area, just look around. 

However, most of those beaches in Batangas are in sleepy towns, and not much nightlife/entertainment.  No girly bars, restos with live bands, etc (or at least that I know of - it may have changed).  So if it's beach with nightlife that you want, go to Subic.  If you want just beach holiday for the weekend, near Manila and not picky, you can go to Batangas.  Or Anawangin cove, for that matter.

----------


## Exit Strategy

My latest experience is few weeks old. And if you are going to Subic fly to Clark, take a bus to town and then bus to Subic. Saves you maybe 10 hours.

Manila is not nice in traffic jam.

----------


## katie23

> Manila is not nice in traffic jam.


I totally agree! 

If anyone is interested in Puerto Galera, the boat ride from Batangas Port takes 1.5h. 

More details here:
How to Commute to White Beach in Puerto Galera | The Travel Archives

Just to add to the blog post: aside from the bus station in Cubao, there are bus stations in LRT Buendia (along Taft Avenue) that leave for Batangas port.  Journey takes 2-4 hours, depending on the time & traffic conditions. Don't leave Manila for the provinces during rush hour on a weekend holiday - traffic is horrible!

----------


## callippo

That's right Katie. Puerto Galera may have been out of range for us, but the coastline around Batangas wouldn't have been. Unfortunately I don't know that much about aound there, places to stay, etc.

----------


## katie23

^There's a 3-day weekend coming up. Nov. 30 (mon) is a holiday, Bonifacio day. Maybe you could explore Batangas w/ Makati girl. I can't give you much info abt resorts there tgough, other than Kabayan. Their rooms seem to be pricey, 4k lowest. The outing in Kabayan was some years ago & can't remember all details.  I don't know the names of neighboring resorts but they were just beside each other & shared the coastline. Kabayan is quite famous for company outings. When we were there, there was another, bigger gro from Manila.  I think it's a bit difficult to commute by public transport to Laiya (lah-eee-yah) & it would involve several changes of transport.  The times I've been to San Juan, batangas, I was in a group & transport was provided.  The beach & water in Batangas are ok, but not Boracay quality. Good for a short weekend brk frm the city.  Laiya is a barrio in San Juan, Batangas. Pardon my typos, am posting frm phone.

----------


## katie23

> Don't leave Manila for the provinces during rush hour on a *weekend holiday* - traffic is horrible!


I'm correcting myself - should've said "holiday weekend", not weekend holiday.

Anyway, I got bothered that I didn't know the answer to my own question (how to get to San Juan, Batangas via public transport), so I did some googling.

Info from: 
Budget Travel Philippines | Backpacking Asia Guide: How to Get to Laiya, San Juan, Batangas: Map Bus Fare, Commute Directions, Beach Resorts 

How to commute to Laiya, San Juan, Batangas:
From EDSA, Cubao or Araneta Bus Center in Quezon City or Alabang, Muntinlupa, the best is via Alps the Bus as it has a direct daily trip schedule to San Juan, Batangas (first trip at 3am, last trip at 5:30 pm), 12 daily trips, fare PHP 188. In San Juan, just near the town hall, take another jeep to Laiya/Barangay Hugom (first trip 6am, last trip 5pm).  

From EDSA, Cubao, Pasay/Taft/LRT Buendia or MRT Taft/LRT EDSA Rotonda in Pasay, take buses to Lipa, Batangas (RRCG, JAM Liner, LAC Liner, Batangas Star Express, Ceres Tours, KL CNG Bus Transport, DLTB Co.) In Lipa City, take a shuttle van or jeepney to San Juan. In San Juan near municipal hall, take the jeep to Laiya/Hugom. 

Note:
At Laiya, you may need to take a tricycle to take you to the beach resort as jeepneys usually have routes only in the main highways.   

More info here:
How to get to Laiya Beach in San Juan, Batangas ~ My Travel BLog
Laiya in San Juan, Batangas | Biyaherong Barat 

This is for callippo & others who may be interested in going to the beaches in San Juan, Batangas, which is ~2.5 hrs from Manila.

----------


## katie23

Another alternative is the town of Nasugbu, also in Batangas but in the opposite direction.  

To go to Nasugbu, Batangas via public transport:
From EDSA Rotonda (where the MRT-LRT stations converge), go to the Northbound side. Between Chowking & McDonald's, there's an alley which is the bus station for Batman (Batangas-Manila) Starexpress Corp. That area is also behind a Sogo hotel.  The first bus leaves at 3am everyday. The ride to Nasugbu takes 3-4h. The last bus from Nasugbu to Manila leaves at 8pm.  The bus station in Nasugbu is beside Jollibee Nasugbu. In Nasugbu, you may need to take a jeepney or tricycle to take you to your resort.

Katie's notes:
1. EDSA Rotonda is a densely packed area - be careful of your belongings. 
2. The websites I've seen recommend travelling to Batangas early in the morning (to avoid traffic).  I think the last Batman bus leaves Manila at 5pm. That's rush hour and horrible Manila traffic.  
3. Nasugbu and San Juan are small towns, so probably not much nightlife, entertainment (live bands) or girly bars.  I also don't know if there are many jeepneys until 9 or 10 pm, so if you leave Manila at 5 or 6pm and arrive in Batangas at 10 pm, jeepneys may be scarce. Tricycles are probably the only option.  Trike drivers may or may not charge more during night trips. I'm not sure of the jeepney situation in Batangas as I'm not from there.  However, in my hometown, by 9pm jeepneys are scarce. 

Some info about Nasugbu resorts here:
Best Beach Resorts in Nasugbu Batangas - Out of Town Blog

I looked at some of the places listed in that blog. The one that I like (and can probably afford) is Shorebirds Beach Resort.  It's a small, family-owned resort - has no swimming pool but is beachfront property.  The standard A/C room is P2,600 for an O/N stay, max 4 ppl.  They also have nipa huts (bahay kubo) fan rooms for P1,100 (but foreigners prolly wouldn't want that).  There are large & small resort-hotels listed in the blog - depends on your needs, wants & budget.  The large hotels probably have bars or live bands - check the individual sites. 

The beaches in Batangas are options if one is from/in Manila and wants to go to a near beach and doesn't want to travel by air or sea.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Thanks Katie, that's interesting and thanks for details. Can try that option next time. I don't want to travel by air because of airport sec these times takes so much time with multiple laptops and electronics etc. 





> arrive in Batangas at 10 pm, jeepneys may be scarce. Tricycles are probably the only option.  Trike drivers may or may not charge more during night trips


They will always want to charge more if you are 'cano especially if you are with local/asian looking female. And your options are limited when the darkness falls.

----------


## callippo

Yes, overcharging of foreigners is much worse, in the Philippines than it is in Thailand. Probably because the Philippines only gets 20% of the amount of foreign tourists Thailand gets. Many places just do not see a foreigner from one month to the next, when they do, they can quite often reveal their ignorance by trying to charge double.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Only mongers associate Subic and Baretto with bars and bargirls. She didn't see one the whole time we were there. It was primarily a beach weekend break, and we were lucky - the weather was good. For entertainment in the evenings, we drove the 8km into Olongapo city where there is a range of options like live bands and plushier-type videoke bars. Only saddos go to those crappy Subic girl bars and I certainly would never bring a girl to one. They're terrible.


 I thought Subic beach was crap. A small dirty looking thing almost as bad as Pattaya's.  
The Subic girly bars are just your standard girly bars you find anywhere mostly populated by  dancers who have clearly been following a western diet.
I was only in Olongapo City during the day but the nightlife had to be better than Barettos.

----------


## katie23

@ExitStrategy: You're welcome. If my memory is right, the beaches in San Juan are whiter and nicer than those in Nasugbu.  However, Nasugbu is easier to reach via public transport - less transfers. If my time was limited and if I were to choose which beach, I'd choose Nasugbu.  

Re: overcharging, they overcharge even us locals, esp. if you don't speak the dialect. When I was in the Visayas or Mindanao, I was sometimes overcharged since I don't speak Cebuano/Visayan.  But yes, they prolly charge "kano" more.  

Re: Subic beach, I can't comment since I haven't been there. I've only been to Subic once, on a school trip.

----------


## callippo

> Originally Posted by callippo
> 
> 
> 
> Only mongers associate Subic and Baretto with bars and bargirls. She didn't see one the whole time we were there. It was primarily a beach weekend break, and we were lucky - the weather was good. For entertainment in the evenings, we drove the 8km into Olongapo city where there is a range of options like live bands and plushier-type videoke bars. Only saddos go to those crappy Subic girl bars and I certainly would never bring a girl to one. They're terrible.
> 
> 
>  I thought Subic beach was crap. A small dirty looking thing almost as bad as Pattaya's.  
> The Subic girly bars are just your standard girly bars you find anywhere mostly populated by  dancers who have clearly been following a western diet.
> I was only in Olongapo City during the day but the nightlife had to be better than Barettos.


Pattaya vs Baloy beach, Baloy probably emerges the winner. Jomtien probably better than Baloy though.

You can have the occasional decent session in one of the foreigner bars there. Grl bars I never bother with anywhere, but especially not in the Philippines where is totty around every corner. Although I did wander into one very briefly and bought a girl a drink and talked about her pay and conditions, which are different to Thailand the night Yuppie went back to Manila.

Really you would have been better off going to Boracay for a week for a Philippines taster than Angeles and Subic.

Philippines can be brilliant. Right at this moment I am on a genuinely top class beach, Santiago on the Camotes with a Danao Mitsumi girl. If you know the way to play it, the Philippines can be better than Thailand. Although Thailand is brilliant too.

----------

